# los angeles area to try out different games



## redivider (Oct 24, 2003)

Hi, 

I'm in a gaming group that tends to play extended campaigns of one game system.

I have fun. But it leaves me with an itch to try out all sorts of other rpgs, new and old. 

Any other gamers in the L.A. area who would like to experiment with a variety of rpgs?

I envision something like a hybrid between a bookclub and a play-test group. We would meet once a month or whatever, and take turns GMing a different rpg each time. So one day I would GM game X, then at the end of that day's session, whoever would be GMing game Y the next time would pass out character sheets, quickstart rules, whatever. Maybe after 6-8 meetings or so, when everyone has had the chance to Gm a game or two, we could decide whether to keep experimenting, or if any of the games we'd tested had captured our interest for a longer campaign.

Anyway, if you're interested post here, send me a pm, or email me at:  markvalli@earthlink.net

It would help if you could let me know your general location (udnerstanding that we're in the land of sprawl and will need to be willing to travel a bit), age, and some the games you would be most interested in trying out (especially games you own.) Here's my info:

location: North-eastish 
age: 32
some games I'd like to try (and can provide):
unknown armies, call of cthulhu: delta green, star wars d6, ringworld, paranoia, dying earth, heroquest, hackmaster, over the edge, nobilis, sorcerer, riddle of steel, fading suns, all flesh must be eaten, GURPs
games I'd rather die than waste a few hours on: none come to mind


----------



## RayFerret (Oct 26, 2003)

*Heya*

Howdy, i'm in Socal too . . huntington Beach actually.  I have been looking for a group to be a part of . . though i've never really considered trying such a wide variety of games.  In anycase, doesn't hurt to touch bases with a person who roleplays near me . . 

AIM: RayFerret
E-mail: RayFerret@hotmail.com

I'm also in #Ethner on chat.psionics.net


----------



## redivider (Oct 28, 2003)

Hi,

could the steve who emailed me resend your message. I accidentally erased your note.

thanks

(rayferret and mark, I'll be in touch soon.)


----------



## Aeric (Feb 28, 2004)

*Could be fun!*

I'm 31 and in North O.C. (Anaheim-ish), and I could use a new group.  It seems like I've been playing nothing but D&D since the 3rd edition books came out, and I'm ready to mix it up a bit myself.  I have a bookcase full of games that I've only played once or twice if at all.   

I have experience with GURPS and Call of Cthulhu, and own most of the Fading Suns books.  I also have Sorcerer and All Flesh Must Be Eaten, and my ancient Paranoia boxed set is lurking around here somewhere (as do my old WEG Star Wars books).

Anyways, hope to hear from ya.


----------



## Sanackranib (Mar 22, 2004)

looking for more players in the san gabriel area (just east of pasadena) we currently have a undermountian game going characters are 10th level - we meet bi weekly on saturdays


----------



## Uzumaki (Mar 24, 2004)

*Girl looking for D&D group*

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/act/27233756.html

It's not me. I don't know her. Just thought I'd help her out.


----------

